# New how is everyone doing thread. :)



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Just asking?


----------



## LTL (Dec 18, 2001)

Just answering.







I'm doing well on 1 loperamide/day. D has been rather unusual lately.







But not unheard of.







OK, I only get it when I overindulge in fat or caffeine.







It seems to be largely if not entirely preventable, though I haven't controlled my diet enough to prove that.I'm trying something new which I've posted about to the main board. An MD gave me something called immune26 which he said should help (more details on the main board). One person answered me over there, she tried it & it converted her D to C. I'll let you know what happens.


----------



## nmwinter (May 31, 2001)

HiI've not been posting over here as often. I finished the 100 days of hypno back in May. went through an awful period of C (I'm C/D but C in the past has usually been more of an absence than a problem if you get what I mean







) Then I seemed to be back to like I was before -s ome good days some bad. I went back and listened to side 2 a few times and then stopped. I thought - well, I really probably should repeat the whole thing, but I just don't feel like it right now.But then this weekend, I was thinking hmm - I've been in pretty darned good shape for a bit now. I do take fiber and calcium/magnesium still but really have been far better than when I started that a long time ago. I even went through a bad bout of C on Sunday night but am ok now - and the cure wasn't D like I would normally expect!So, I'm not ready to say I'm all better, but doing better than beginning of the summer. I really do think going through the tapes again would be a good idea. But I think maybe after the summer - something about my windows being opened and the houses being close together makes me shy about doing them







how's everyone else?nancy


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

Hi guys. Thanks for asking, eric.I am doing excellent at my new job. Now I am teaching in high school and I'm so glad I gave it one last try. I have had some urges to find a bathroom but I expected that. In fact, I thought it was going to be worse. So far, during class I have not had to leave the room or the kids.My time is very short and have a lot to do, but that is ok, I'm happy. I have to find a way to accomodate the tapes again because I know that will only help me, so I will be working with that soon.Today I had a 12th grader come to me and say how he wanted me to know he was not going to play the flute in class because he could not handle the pressure of having somebody tell him and push him to practice. I listened. Then told him not to worry about something that we have not yet started; that it will probably not be as hard as he thinks.







He left happy and I could not believe those words came out of my mouth.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Well, i have had some stressful few weeks. My Dad, Italy, jobs and Barcelona in a couple of weeks. It making my IBS slightly unpredictable, but not impossible. I'm slightly irregular with my usual IBS pattern because of going off the pill, im not quite back to usual cycle yet so its a bit up in the air.I still get very down about my Dad situation. Right now he has gone away and my Mum and sister are in Spain so its just me at home. My Grandma has come to stay for a bit too.I may have found a friend who has IBS. It started after a trip to Mexico (sound familiar Eric?). SHe is going to the docs very soon.Im feeling very odd right now. Im frustrated. Trying to stay positive.Hope everyone else is good.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Hi Eric, Thanks for asking... again.







I'm trying to hang in there. Been a few rough spells and may be a bit more rough spots to go. (Stress level is about to increase... house is on the market as of tonight) Been considering re-starting the program. I'll let you all know what I decide. In any event, I won't be packing Mike's tapes til last.







BQ


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

I'm doing great!! I changed my work hours, though, and can't be on the BB as much since I'm up at 4 am now. I miss everyone here, but will try to at least read what's going on.JeanG


----------



## RitaLucy (May 3, 2000)

Hi Eric and everyone!I am doing well with the tapes. I am still undergoing some tests to figure out our next step with my newest symptoms. I am going this a.m. for an endoscope. My Dr. will know more after this test. He may refer me to surgeon for my gallbladder. A lot will depend on today I guess.Thanks for asking -- I hope you are doing well!


----------



## KariMar (Jun 15, 2002)

Hi everyone. Doing prety good. We went camping last weekend and I did very well.







This was our first camping trip since I was a kid. My husband and 3yr old wanted to go be with nature.







It was alot of fun. It also helped knowing that the bathroom was only 1/2 block away from our campsite.







We are planning another one later this fall.







I just hope everything goes as well.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Just fyi on myself, but we have had 90 to 100 degree weather and I have been working a couple nights in a kitchen restaurant and started a new job for a while where it is probably 120 degrees, that it has taken a slight toll on my gut, no pain thank god, but some mild d and just slight discomfort that I slightly aggravted by eating a big bowl of Post all bran cereal that I ate before bed. Since I was just a tad constipated that took care of that. LOL Its also also a little stressful starting a new job, but I really calmed myself down before I started via the HT and that helped me tremendously really. LTL, let me know how that goes, did you read the inflammation information? Sincxe its not completely a immune problem, noit sure how much it will help but certainly can't hurt to boost the immune system.It seems also that chronic stress has a role in the inflammatory issues in IBS, so its just another good thing your working on.Let me know how it goes with it. On the food there are some basics like the fat and coffee ect, that can even trigger normal people once in a while. I still eat fats however and drink coffee with not so many problems since I started eating more regularly in general. For me it was going with out food and then eating that was problematic. Starting and stopping my digestion all the time, that seemed to be making it work much harder.Nancy, hang in therre and we should talk soon in person, I can really help you out with all this. You responded the first time to the tapes and I really feel if you worked through them again, your mind will except the changes even more because there is already a good foundation set.You can swing to C for a little bit after the tapes if your d and it sounds like that issue your body is working out and it also seems like you are looking back like many of us and saying hey I am doing better and that is a big plus and something that is hard to expalin to others until it happens to you.So I would wait just a little, but not to long and do them again, I really believe for you the second time around will reeally help out even more, you'll see. There are quite a few people I know that have gone through some of what you are now.Hope that helps.Zay, I can tell just from your post your doing well and back in the swing of life and keeping active, all excellent.







Keep doing the tapes for reinforcement, find the time, even if you were not doing them, you still need to find time in the day to get relaaxed and calm your nervous system down and that will help and even give you more energy. Spliff, yes that does sound familar for sure, make sure she gets tested for one ameobic dysentary. I hope that friendship works out for you. keep working on finding that counselor also and working through issues, thats rrally important and will help you out now and in the future.Stay positive, and make sure you take time to get relaxed and let life just go by sometimes. BQ, I owe you an email from the last one I just have been working the new job, my internet business and have some other issues at the moment, we did discuss some of this and I think at the moment that is the best plan for you, you can't get rid of stress when you are selling your house, but you can work on lessening it as much as possible and how you react to it for sure. Make sure you get time for yourself also and hang in there, things will get better again. Ask the doc about the librax through the stressful times, don't suffer if you don't have to, to be "strong", just try to get the relief.Hope you feel better soon. Think positive. Jean, four am, but gut did a loop thinking about it. Glad your doing well stay in touch and I hope the job stress levels are coming down for you has this change helped that?be well Jean and keep in touch. Call when ever you want to.Rita, glad the tapes are going well and this should help some on the stress from the other problem. let us know what he says, my dad just had his out not to long ago.Again keep us informed on this, I have been following it some and I am sure you will be okay even if they have to remove it, but hopefully they don't.karimar, glad you had a good camping trip, just getting out and about and letting normal life go by is a very good thing, don't worry about your next tripp that will be fine also, I think its something we all do with IBS is project the futre problems when usally everything turns out fine, its only when we set ourselves up usally, not always that we have a problem. This is a big part of CBT treatment for IBS and HT, just in different approaches. Glad you had a good time.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Ok Thanks Eric. Don't worry about the last email, you have answered things sufficiently here.







Hope you are enjoying the new cooking job. I know you can "take" the heat in that kitchen!







Great! Now I'm hungry.







BQ


----------



## LTL (Dec 18, 2001)

Hi Eric,I didn't see any inflammation info - was that here?I don't have a lot of confidence in this stuff (immune26) for IBS, but since it was given to me, I'm willing to play Lab Rat.







I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Here you go LTL. http://www.med.unc.edu/medicine/fgidc/infl...rymediators.htm Some probiotics may help the immmune tissues in the gut and maybe help IBS, but they are working on what species and the hows and whys of them working.When you here people talk about inflammation in IBS, its not like IBD and inflammatory conditions, its more miscrospcopic cellular inflammation of specific cells.


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

eric, good luck on your new job.BQ, hi.







And all the others.


----------



## LTL (Dec 18, 2001)

Eric,Thanks for the link - I read it this time. Also thanks for the explanation re the cellular level vs higher levels.LTL


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Zay thanks its going well.







LTL, glad you read it.


----------



## LML (Jul 17, 2001)

I have a little less than a month to go in the 100 day program. Seem to have stalled, even though I'm feeling probably 75% or better over all. I just turned down an opportunity to participate in the Phase III Dexloxiglumide trials. It's a year long committment, and as relatively stable as I'm feeling now with the help of Mike's tapes and using Miralax every 4 days I didn't think I could afford the stress of monkeying around with what is working this well right now. May be a job change and a kitchen remodel within the next year. Who needs to add any more stress than that, and the IBS in my case is greatly triggered by stress! I will see the nurse who's coordinating the trials in my area regularly, so maybe I'll get some inside info about how it's going. I liked one aspect she told me about. Evidently earlier trials seemed to show that the drug had some positive effects on bloating. That, I could sure use! Do wish I had the guts to give it a go, but guess I was just a bit of a chicken at this time. I'd be willing to try it for a month, but a year?!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Hi Zay







You sound Great! I'm happy for you and wish you continued success with the job.







BQ


----------



## sickofsick (Nov 4, 1999)

The IBS has been behaving itself for the most part. Fibro is bothering me more. Hopefully if we ever get a break from this hot humid weather things will settle down again.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

LmL, not sure how I feel personally on being the guinea pig for these drug trials.Keep going with the HT stalling can happen sometimes, Jackie's son stalled and then when back to progressing and I believe is doing much better now, sometimes it is the mind body catching up. Hang in there when your done you will still improve. Also enjoy and except that your doing 75 percent betteer, that is really a big plus and shows you can go even further, nothing to stop you but the damn mind armies.







SOS glad the IBS is doing well sorry to hear the fibro is acting up I hope you feel better soon and yes the heat really can do a number on a person. Make sure your getting enough sleep and rest, I am pretty sure it ties into fibro also in some ways. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## JackieGian (Mar 23, 2002)

Eric's right! My son was in a stall for about 1 month. Then things picked up again. He's down to one bentyl a day, (which I really think is just a placebo right now -- but with school starting soon, I'll give him that). He's about to start Towards Inner Peace. I want him on some kind of a relaxation program for when high school starts -- freshman year and all the stress that comes with it!!! But he's still doing great and is starting to get brave in adding back some foods he hasn't eaten in 9 months.Hang in there LML, it'll turn around!!!


----------



## LML (Jul 17, 2001)

Eric, Jackie ... thanks for the encouragment. I'm really needing it right now. Was getting a little scared about regressing into the anxiety and depression I struggled with a year ago. Yesterday was an "off" day on the tapes and I guess it's a sort of weaning process when that's called for? I really missed hearing that gentle voice ... and couldn't sleep. I'll stay with it as programed though. It's good to hear about others' experiences in getting thru these periods of stalling out or regressing. I'll keep the faith!Glad so much is going so well for you right now, Eric. Love hearing all these positive things!


----------



## linda2001 (Apr 14, 2001)

Hi All!Hope you are all doing OK. I haven't been around much the past few weeks as I have been busy. I moved into a new apartment and the guy I am sharing with is the most disgusting person I have ever met! I haven't been able to eat here as the thought makes me feel sick. So I have been busy looking for a new place to live. I found a place yesterday and am moving in next saturday. Hopefully this place is ok as this will be my 4th move in about 3 months! I will be sharing with a female, same age and we are at the same stage in our lives. I am becoming an expert in moving! lol.I have been doing really well, I am coping with stress, and don't worry about attending meetings as much anymore. I started a Tai chi class last week as well. Last Sunday for the first time in a long time I wanted to go to the cinema, the thought normally fills me with anxiety and I usually put it off in case I have a panic/ibs attack. Well...i went and I was ok! i sat near the exit and didn't even think about my stomach! I was very proud of myself!My father has recovered from his heart attack a few months ago. He started back at work last week and is only working 4 hours a day at the moment.I am considering studying part-time next year. I have put off stuyding as I was too scared to start, in case I failed or thought I can't stand up in front of people and do a presentation. well life is too short for i can't!I also have a slight problem with Mike's tapes I ordered, they were sent however as they need to be signed for and I work during the day they were sent back to Mike's office in the UK. Do you think it would be safe to have the tapes sent to my work, i just don't want someone to open them if i am not there. Or i guess I could have them sent to my parents house and next time I am home, in a few months I could pick them up, it would be a lot safer!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

LmL, how are things going for you know? Also thanks for the comments, I do seem to be on a role and have worked really hard to get there.







Thanks again.Jackie, thrilled as always to here reports from you and that your son is doing so well. Thanks for posting for LML it helps others to help explain some processes and experiences







Linda, tis true you don't want to slide back, but monitor yourself and when you feel it starting up try to do things that reduce it, and remember anxiety is just mind chatter and background noise basically and use ways to combat it and to calm the brain down, and you have been doing really welll at that so I personally think you'll be fine, just some ups and downs perhaps and you have had a lot going on, hopefully your situation gets better and the anxiety will follow.







As for the tapes, they can send them to your work and they come in a plain brown pagage and they can wite on there do not open and in care of you so you know. The sooner you get started the better, I hate to see you wait months when you could be progressing.







let me know what you think or email them and tell them the situation.







Stay positive and it will all come together for you.


----------



## linda2001 (Apr 14, 2001)

Hi Eric







Thanks again for your words of encouragement. I will get the tapes sent directly to work as I don't want to wait months for me to start as I feel ready now.Many thanks and take careLinda


----------



## Jadair (Aug 28, 2002)

Hi eric,Thanx for asking......Even though I don't feel up to par, I guess I'm doing better. Reading and researching is all I have been doing since by MD said I have IBS. I am learning a lot. I still have pain, on and off. No D just the hundreds of drops. (sorry, didn't know how else to put it) I just picking up on some of your abbrivations here, but only a few. Test's were done, and nothing much of anything else wrong with me shows. I was able to get into a public store these past few days. Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh, how great it made me feel, even with the pain. I was happier then a child in a candy shop. Jadairps. If anyone knows of support groups in CT., New Haven County, please let me know. I did search, upon search, and found nothings.


----------



## Spoon (Jul 19, 2002)

I am on day 32 of Mike's tapes and I must say that I am feeling soooo much better, more than I could have imagined.I only have a few bad days now and am basically back to normal, I don't get D or C and my stomach is fine even when I go out to eat and things like that.I can't however tell if it was all the tapes that helped becuase I started taking Amitriptyline about 10 days after starting the tapes, however I do feel that the tapes have been a great help.I just hope now that I can stay feeling like this.I hope you all are doing ok and good luck.


----------

